# Problème écran iMac 17''



## guizmo47 (12 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai découvert aujourd'hui en relançant mon iMac une ligne verticale à environ 10cm du bord gauche de l'écran ...
Je ne sais qu'en penser ci ce n'est que ce n'est pas bien normal.
Selon les couleurs ça se voit plus ou moins donc il m'est difficile de faire un screenshot.
Est-ce que quelqu'un à déjà eu ce problème et si oui commen l'a t il traité ?
D'avance merci.
A+.


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Mai 2007)

Oui. Merci de faire une recherche


----------



## guizmo47 (12 Mai 2007)

Je ne dois pas avoir les bons mots pour faire une recherche car je n'ai rien trouvé...:rose:
Désolé... Et merci de m'aider...
A+


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Mai 2007)

indice pour la recherche "ligne verticale"


----------



## guizmo47 (14 Mai 2007)

Alors, cher Monsieur Darkorange j'ai bien trouvé quelques infos sur mon problème (qui d'ailleurs à disparu...) mais rien de très éclairant et tous les messages que j'ai trouvé ne donnent que des hypothèses(carte mère, carte vidéo...).
Merci tout de même.
Esperons que ce n'était qu'un petit raté de mon cher iMac
A+


----------



## kertruc (3 Octobre 2007)

Y a une news à ce sujet.
Moi j'ai eu pareil sur mon iMac core duo 17"
Ils m'ont changé l'écran, mais deux jours après j'avais une nouvelle ligne...
À nouveau un changement d'écran, je vous tiens au courant si ça tient...



kertruc a dit:


> Y a une news à ce sujet.
> Moi j'ai eu pareil sur mon iMac core duo 17"
> Ils m'ont changé l'écran, mais deux jours après j'avais une nouvelle ligne...
> À nouveau un changement d'écran, je vous tiens au courant si ça tient...



Mon numéro de série commence par : W8605


----------



## guizmo47 (16 Octobre 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> Y a une news à ce sujet.
> Moi j'ai eu pareil sur mon iMac core duo 17"
> Ils m'ont changé l'écran, mais deux jours après j'avais une nouvelle ligne...
> À nouveau un changement d'écran, je vous tiens au courant si ça tient...
> Mon numéro de série commence par : W8605



Salut,

Je remonte ce fil car maintenant j'ai entre 2 et 5 lignes de couleurs différentes !
J'ai dans l'idée qu'il n'y a rien à faire et ça me pèse un peu car c'est apparu 2 mois après la fin de la garantie (oui, je sais, j'aurais du prendre l'applecare, c'est ce que m'a répondu le SAV :mouais:...).
Merci à MacGé de m'avoir appris que je n'étais pas seul, mais ça ne fait pas avancer le bigniou, et je ne suis pas sûr qu'apple reconnaisse ses torts dans cette histoire et comme je n'habite pas en Suède je suis bon pour m'habituer à ma prison colorée lorsque je suis sur l'iMac:hein:...


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2007)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je remonte ce fil car maintenant j'ai entre 2 et 5 lignes de couleurs différentes !
> J'ai dans l'idée qu'il n'y a rien à faire et ça me pèse un peu car c'est apparu 2 mois après la fin de la garantie (oui, je sais, j'aurais du prendre l'applecare, c'est ce que m'a répondu le SAV :mouais:...).
> Merci à MacGé de m'avoir appris que je n'étais pas seul, mais ça ne fait pas avancer le bigniou, et je ne suis pas sûr qu'apple reconnaisse ses torts dans cette histoire et comme je n'habite pas en Suède je suis bon pour m'habituer à ma prison colorée lorsque je suis sur l'iMac:hein:...



Et ton n° de série il est concerné par le programme d'extension ou pas ??


----------



## guizmo47 (16 Octobre 2007)

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait un programme d'extension !!!
Bon sang mais c'est une bonne nouvelle ça...
Où puis je trouver cette info ?
Merci

Edit : Je viens d'aller faire un tour, tout à ma joie, sur le site d'apple...
Déception ça concerne l'iMac G5, donc pour moi qui ai un iMac CD 1.83 intel c'est mort
Comme on dit chez moi : "Dans le c.. la balayette !"


----------



## kertruc (18 Octobre 2007)

Bon, ben moi j'ai eu droit &#224; un nouveau changement d'&#233;cran, et &#231;a semble tenir...

Mais &#231;a me parait quand m&#234;me bizarre qu'un &#233;cran neuf fasse le m&#234;me truc que celui en panne... 

Je serais pas &#233;tonn&#233; qu'il y ait  anguille sous roche...


----------



## guizmo47 (18 Octobre 2007)

Eclaire moi !
Ton mac était il encore sous garantie quand tu as fait changer l'écran ?
Car d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre tu ne faisiat pas non plus partie des "heureux" élus qui pouvaient bénéficier d'un échange...
Merci bien.
A+


----------



## bilou (20 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai le même problème depuis un mois...1 ligne rose...puis depuis 2 jours, 1 jaune...
En fouillant le site et d'autres (mais hélas pas suffisamment anglophone...), il me semble qu'il n'y a pas d'autre solution que de passer par l'assistance qui va évidement me dire que je ne suis plus sous garantie...(pas d'apple care!!!!).
Je ne voudrais pas paraitre naïf, mais il me semble qu'un ordinateur (imac intel 17"...) de la qualité présumée Mac, ne devrait pas tomber en panne au bout de 15 mois!!!
D'autres problèmes matériels sur d'autres ordi bénéficient d'un programme d'extension de garantie... comment faire pour qu'apple inclue ce modèle...
Une idée...?
Un lien...?
Merci et bon courage à tous


----------



## kertruc (21 Octobre 2007)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Eclaire moi !
> Ton mac était il encore sous garantie quand tu as fait changer l'écran ?
> Car d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre tu ne faisiat pas non plus partie des "heureux" élus qui pouvaient bénéficier d'un échange...
> Merci bien.
> A+



J'étais sous AppleCare, et heureusement... ils ont dû le changer deux fois...

Mais je ne pense pas que ça venait de l'écran... ça me parait bizarre que deux écrans aient exactement la même panne...

Moi je pencherais pour un pb de carte graphique ou de câbles...

Mais bon, j'en sais pas plus... sauf qu'on est quelques un à avoir le même soucis, ce qui est suffisant pour être louche...


----------



## bilou (24 Octobre 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> sauf qu'on est quelques un à avoir le même soucis, ce qui est suffisant pour être louche...



Je veux bien tenter de lancer l'initiative....même si c'est pas forcément mon truc mais faut bien quelqu'un qui s'y colle...
Donc en attendant peut-être une meilleure proposition, je veux bien collecter pseudos, adresse mail et les 5 premiers N° de série à m'envoyer en mp...
D'ailleurs, Kertruc, si t'en connait quelques uns...envoie...


----------



## bilou (25 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je lance tant bien que mal sur Macbidouille, un recensement des utilisateurs mac ayant ce problème....n'hésitez pas à compléter la liste... 
(en espérant ne pas rendre jaloux, Macgeneration.... je trouve que c'est plus pratique de tout concentrer...) 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=227501&pid=2377307&st=0&#entry2377307


----------



## anniebel (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour. Mon Powerbook G4 17" arbore présentement 16 de ces lignes colorées d'un pixel de largeur. La première est apparue il y a trois mois et les nouvelles apparaissent de plus en plus rapidement. La dernière remonte à hier... Elle sont de couleurs cyan, magenta, jaune, blanc...

Nous sommes plusieurs possédant le même modèle de Powerbook, produit dans la même période (mars-avril 2005), par le même sous-traitant d'Apple (W8 de Shangai, Chine) et dont le numéro de série du portable commence par W85, à avoir ce problème grave avec l'écran. Le problème est que les lignes verticale de pixels apparaissent après la fin de la garantie, après 12 à 26 mois d'utilisation), et rendent l'usage de l'écran impossible avant la durée de vie normale de l'ordinateur. Surtout à ce prix de vente!

C'est un sujet très chaud actuellement sur le net... et pour Apple qui va même jusqu'à effacer des sujets complets sur son forum (Support) et bannir des utilisateurs pour étouffer l'affaire. Apple refuse de réparer à ses frais et refuse d'admettre tout défaut de manufacturier. Nous sommes donc plusieurs à tenter de nous faire entendre et faire valoir nos droits...

Apple vous diront qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire en dehors de la garantie et que vous êtes malchanceux... Cependant sachez que vous n'êtes pas un cas isolé!

Certains on lançé des campagnes de «publicité» virtuelles, des pétitions, des sites, etc.

Pour ma part, je viens de lancer un blog en français sur le sujet. Je crois que ça pourrait grandement vous intéresser!
http://appledontcare.blogspot.com/


----------



## EMqA (3 Février 2008)

2 ans et 2 jours après réception de mon tout premier mac, je me joins à ce fil car je viens de découvrir une ligne verticale rose sur le bord droit de mon écran. Vive l'apple care (que je n'ai pas prise  ).


----------



## laf (3 Février 2008)

Bien que les constructeurs et fabricants n'en parlent pas, il me semblait qu'en France, les produits manufacturés avaient obligatoirement 2 ans de garantie. Et de toutes façons, il y a toujours la garantie "vices cachés" non?


----------



## EMqA (6 Avril 2008)

Petite mise à jour concernant mon cas.
Une deuxième ligne vient d'apparaître à quelques centimètres de la précédente.
Vivement que ça bouge du coté de cupertino (soit en termes de prise en charge hors garantie, doit en termes de renouvellement de gamme iMac :love.


----------



## manucosma (21 Avril 2008)

je me joins également a  ce topic , une première ligne est apparue il y a 2 semaines,
maintenant j'en ai 3 ! allors ecran ou carte graphique, quel est le prix d'un nouvel écran ?
iMac G5 duo core 17 pouces


----------



## pcatop (5 Juillet 2008)

sans vouloir vous déprimer. 6 mois après la 1ere ligne, il y en a 86 et la moitié droite de l'écran n'affiche plus l'image du bureau Mac: fond noir avec 86 lignes multicolores. C'est la fête tous les jours!! Merci Apple!


----------



## poup973 (3 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème de bandes verticales, nous sommes très nombreux à avoir ce problème, pour en avoir une idée précise je vous conseille d'aller sur ce site : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=227501&st=60

vous verrez, c'est édifiant 
je possède un imac intel 20" de 14 mois !


----------



## manucosma (3 Septembre 2008)

poup973 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai le même problème de bandes verticales, nous sommes très nombreux à avoir ce problème, pour en avoir une idée précise je vous conseille d'aller sur ce site : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=227501&st=60
> 
> vous verrez, c'est édifiant
> je possède un imac intel 20" de 14 mois !



Je connaissais ce lien
j'en suis à 80 lignes maintenant
je sais que le type a gagner son procès contre Apple, peut être que ce jugement n'est valable que pour la France, j'habite en Belgique.


----------



## poup973 (3 Septembre 2008)

j'ai essayé quelquechose : depuis l'apparaition de ma 6e ligne, je n'ai plus éteint mon mac et oh surprise ce matin une ligne avait disparu. Je vous tient au courant de l'évolution


----------



## poup973 (3 Septembre 2008)

pour ton information, la garantie légale de deux ans s'applique à toute la CEE (Belgique comprise) Par contre la jurisprudence française n'est pas automatiquement prise en compte. Ceci dit, si un jugement a été rendu en France, il n'y a aucune raison que le même jugement ne soit pas rendu en Belgique. Loi européenne oblige.
Les droits et les devoirs des vendeurs et consommateurs doivent être harmonisés je pense.

Bon courage à tous.
Regroupez-vous par zone géographique et portez plainte, à plusieurs on est plus forts.


----------



## manucosma (3 Septembre 2008)

L'union fait la force comme ont dit chez moi, je vais contacter un sav Apple. Sans vouloir être pessimiste j'ai des lignes qui sont apparues puis disparues pour mieux se refixer definitivement, c'est vrai aussi que ma première ligne est apparue lors du redemarrage de mon iMac...


----------



## poup973 (3 Septembre 2008)

Tu as raison pour la réapparition des lignes mais celle-là était une des plus ancienne alors peut-être&#8230;


----------



## gweltaz (3 Septembre 2008)

J'ai eu le même problème il y a un an...
ça m'a pris pas mal de tps pour savoir d'où ça pouvais venir:sick:. De ce que je me souviens de mes différentes recherches il semblerait que cela vient d'un petit défaut de fabrication sur les écrans... :rateau:
Je n'apprend rien à personne là je sais. ce qui est bizarre c'est Mac n'est pas le seul a avoir des pb similaires (et oui encore un pb PC). selon certaines théorie il s'agirait d'un pb de résistance aux "bêtes d'orage" ( petits insectes qui peuvent entrer dans les écrans plats, ça fais une tache noir qui ce déplace très lentement sur l'écran mais que tu ne peux touché avec ta sourie...) 
enfin voilà vous allez me prendre pour un bargeot, mais je me souviens avoir lu des trucs super sérieux là dessus
si, si, je vous jure


----------



## poup973 (4 Septembre 2008)

manucosma a dit:


> L'union fait la force comme ont dit chez moi, je vais contacter un sav Apple. Sans vouloir être pessimiste j'ai des lignes qui sont apparues puis disparues pour mieux se refixer definitivement, c'est vrai aussi que ma première ligne est apparue lors du redemarrage de mon iMac...



HÉ HÉ, une autre ligne a disparu et cette fois c'est la plus ancienne, de plus une autre est en train de faiblir, on croise les doigts


----------



## poup973 (4 Septembre 2008)

gweltaz a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème il y a un an...
> ça m'a pris pas mal de tps pour savoir d'où ça pouvais venir:sick:. De ce que je me souviens de mes différentes recherches il semblerait que cela vient d'un petit défaut de fabrication sur les écrans... :rateau:
> Je n'apprend rien à personne là je sais. ce qui est bizarre c'est Mac n'est pas le seul a avoir des pb similaires (et oui encore un pb PC). selon certaines théorie il s'agirait d'un pb de résistance aux "bêtes d'orage" ( petits insectes qui peuvent entrer dans les écrans plats, ça fais une tache noir qui ce déplace très lentement sur l'écran mais que tu ne peux touché avec ta sourie...)
> enfin voilà vous allez me prendre pour un bargeot, mais je me souviens avoir lu des trucs super sérieux là dessus
> si, si, je vous jure



Hum ! je pense que le gars qui a écrit l'article devrait arrêter de boire ou de fumer la moquette :rateau:
le problème viens uniquement d'un défaut de fabrication des dalles fabriquées en Chine (eh oui on veut gagner plus de pognon en se foutant de la qualité)
Essaye de laisser ton mac allumé en permanence ça ne mange pas de pain


----------



## gweltaz (4 Septembre 2008)

> Hum ! je pense que le gars qui a écrit l'article devrait arrêter de boire ou de fumer la moquette
> le problème viens uniquement d'un défaut de fabrication des dalles fabriquées en Chine (eh oui on veut gagner plus de pognon en se foutant de la qualité)



Je n'ai pas dis le contraire mauvaise qualité donc mauvaise défense contre "les bêtes d'orage" :rateau::rateau::rateau: et plus de tunes...
Mais je savais bien vous alliez me prendre pour un taré :rateau::hosto::hosto:
j'assume


----------



## f1gtx (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous , hier après midi j'ai téléphoné au 0825888024 et après une attente de au moins 10 minutes j'ai eu quelqu'un qui après m'avoir fait effectuer divers essai ( PRAM etc.... ) parfaitement inutiles m'a passé une seconde personne qui a fini après mon insistance par me donner un numéro de dossier pour que j'aille faire réparer gratuitement l' écran dans le SAV le plus proche de chez moi . Je vais prendre contact pour la réparation . ( jai actuellement 15 lignes sur l'écran) . A+


----------



## manucosma (7 Septembre 2008)

f1gtx a dit:


> Bonjour à tous , hier après midi j'ai téléphoné au 0825888024 et après une attente de au moins 10 minutes j'ai eu quelqu'un qui après m'avoir fait effectuer divers essai ( PRAM etc.... ) parfaitement inutiles m'a passé une seconde personne qui a fini après mon insistance par me donner un numéro de dossier pour que j'aille faire réparer gratuitement l' écran dans le SAV le plus proche de chez moi . Je vais prendre contact pour la réparation . ( jai actuellement 15 lignes sur l'écran) . A+



t'en en de la chance 
parait que même l'ecran remplacé les lignes réapparaissent après 1 mois ( en moyenne) 
ce que je ne te souhaite pas. Tien nous au courant


----------



## manucosma (7 Septembre 2008)

poup973 a dit:


> HÉ HÉ, une autre ligne a disparu et cette fois c'est la plus ancienne, de plus une autre est en train de faiblir, on croise les doigts



 je croise les doigts pour toi poupée


----------



## f1gtx (23 Octobre 2008)

manucosma a dit:


> t'en en de la chance
> parait que même l'ecran remplacé les lignes réapparaissent après 1 mois ( en moyenne)
> ce que je ne te souhaite pas. Tien nous au courant



Ca y est c'est arrivé , juste un mois après la réparation une ligne est a nouveau apparue sur la droite de l' écran . Je  vais  appeler à nouveau apple pour voir s' ils me proposent une nouvelle réparation pour que ensuite cela recommence...... ou plutôt je vais suffisamment insister en les menaçant d' aller en justice pour que soit il me remboursent ou soit ils me l' échangent contre le nouveau modèle . Je pense que cela risque d' être mon 4° et dernier MAC .....

A+

Michel


----------



## manucosma (23 Octobre 2008)

f1gtx a dit:


> Ca y est c'est arrivé , juste un mois après la réparation une ligne est a nouveau apparue sur la droite de l' écran . Je  vais  appeler à nouveau apple pour voir s' ils me proposent une nouvelle réparation pour que ensuite cela recommence...... ou plutôt je vais suffisamment insister en les menaçant d' aller en justice pour que soit il me remboursent ou soit ils me l' échangent contre le nouveau modèle . Je pense que cela risque d' être mon 4° et dernier MAC .....
> 
> A+
> 
> Michel



 ca me degoute que Apple joue avec le fric de ses clients 
à ta place je demanderais carrément un nouveau iMac !!
Concernant la justice, quelqu'un l'a fait pour toi
je te transmet son dossier ( en beton) et le jugement par MP si tu veux.
Perso, j'en suis à 80 lignes maintenant, j'ai pas le courage de balancer mon iMac par la fenêtre, pour evacuer ma frustration...
Bonne chance !


----------



## f1gtx (23 Octobre 2008)

manucosma a dit:


> ca me degoute que Apple joue avec le fric de ses clients
> à ta place je demanderais carrément un nouveau iMac !!
> Concernant la justice, quelqu'un l'a fait pour toi
> je te transmet son dossier ( en beton) et le jugement par MP si tu veux.
> ...



Merci manucosma , oui je veux bien le dossier , je vais essayer de me le faire remplacer par un nouveau IMAC .

A+

Merci

Michel


----------



## Macbeth (12 Février 2009)

Bon je me joins à la liste. Aujourd'hui apparition d'une ligne verticale rose sur le bord droit de l'écran de mon Imac G5 rev C.
Il se trouve que je comptais changer de machine cette année. ça va me motiver encore plus.
Bien entendu, la ligne apparaît au bout de 3 ans et demi d'utilisation intensive. On ne peut pas dire qu'il n'ai pas vécu, mais tout de même, c'est toujours un rageant.
Je vais peut-être assister à la multiplication des lignes de couleur moi aussi.


----------



## RICOOL (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
je me devais de vous faire partager mon expérience à ce sujet.
Suite au pb énoncé ci dessus j'ai donc glané sur Macgé etc pour voir ce qu'il en était et ai donc suivi la prodéure conseillée, soit : constat de la barre, signature de pétition on line car vice caché pour cette série, donc cas non isolé, colère car plus sous garantie etc ... je vous mets ci dessous l'extrait de mon recommandé envoyé à Mac service clientèle en Irlande

_"Depuis deux semaines, une barre jaune verticale coupe mon écran en deux. Je suis auteur et réalisateur, je suis soigneux et fais très attention à  mon matériel et cette barre est des plus gênantes. Après Hardware test mon appareil na rien.

Suite à cela, je suis allé sur Internet et mes recherches mont permis de constater que je nétais pas un cas isolé, loin de là. Assez présent sur les forums de mac-France, jai même vu une pétition que jai signé « LCD display with vertical lines issue » a déjà reçu plus de 2780 signatures. 
Ce cas nest donc pas isolé et jai découvert avec désagrément  que ce problème venait donc de votre constructeur de lusine de Shangai sur cette série. De plus, lapparition de la première ligne colorée est rapidement suivie par lapparition de nouvelles lignes, souvent dans la partie droite de lécran, en cela est inadmissible.
Il sagit en conclusion de procès qui ont été engagés pour ce même problème et gagné en France au mois de Juin 2008 dun vice caché. Cest bien un défaut de fabrication qui affecte ce modèle.

Mon ordinateur na même pas trois ans, il est mon outil de travail et je ne lutilise pas tous les jours étant donné que je me déplace.
Cela fait plus de quinze ans que jachète des macs, jai du avoir presque tous les modèles. 
Il y a un an, mon IbookG4, après un premier changement de disque dur est de nouveau tombé en panne, il navait que trois ans et demi et ce malgré toute lattention que je lui portais. Jai dû macheter, en colère et un peu amer, un Macbook de remplacement.
Mon G3 a bientôt dix ans et marche toujours aussi bien.

Et il est hors de question que mac, dont je fais la réclame depuis mon premier ordinateur, dont je défends la solidité et la fiabilité tombe en panne et doive être changé tous les trois ans.
Inutile de vous dire que je suis en colère et ai vraiment de plus en plus de doutes quant à la fiabilité et la solidité de vos produits fabriqués désormais à Shangai.

Une procédure en justice a été entamée et gagnée en juin 2008 pour ce même problème à votre encontre. Je ne laisserais pas végéter ce problème qui vient de votre fabrication et dun vice caché.
Je suis en droit de demander soit l'échange du matériel soit son remboursement. Je reste dans l'attente dune de ces deux solutions."_

Deux jours après recommandé avec AR j'ai reçu un coup de fil de mac qui m'a envoyé chez un centre apple pour constater les dégâts, je lui ai répété que je n'allais pas lâcher l'affaire, que j'étais lassé de voir des macs qui n'allaient pas au delà de trois ans d'existence et irai jusqu'au bout s'il le faut, le type charmant m'a rassuré, j'ai emmené mon mac, le type m'a rappelé pour em dire qu'ils prenaient tout en charge, le lendemain j'y retournais et ils m'avaient changer l'écran sans rien débourser et qu'ils s'engageaient au suivi et à la garantie de l'écran ...
Je n'ai plus de barre et tout s'est fait en moins de 10 jours.


----------



## Jani (22 Novembre 2009)

poup973 a dit:


> j'ai essayé quelquechose : depuis l'apparaition de ma 6e ligne, je n'ai plus éteint mon mac et oh surprise ce matin une ligne avait disparu. Je vous tient au courant de l'évolution



J'ai un mac OS X 10.4.11 depuis maintenant décembre 2006, c'est-à-dire depuis 3 ans, et j'ai une première ligne jaune qui est apparue il y a 2 semaines environ à gauche de mon écran. Une deuxième ligne verticale bleue est apparue hier , mais en discontinue, au milieu de l'écran ! Evidemment je ne suis plus sous garantie... Tu dis qu'en laissant ton mac allumé, les lignes sont parties ?  Au bout de combien d'heures environ ?


----------



## alinfou (21 Avril 2010)

Chers amis

Il y a 3 jours, une ligne verticale magenta est apparue sur le bord de mon écran
Je me suis dit.... ça va passer, petit défaut de pixels
Aujourd'hui, une 2ème ligne verticale jaune est apparue au milieu de mon écran
Je me suis donc mis à chercher sur le forum
et je découvre que ce problème semble fréquent, et qu'il n'y a guère de solution

Mon ordinateur, un iMAC, a 3 ans et 5 mois
n'est donc plus sous garantie, pas d'Apple Care
Ce que je lis sur le forum me décourage plutôt
j'ai l'impression que je vais vivre l'apparition progressive de lignes
jusqu'à couvrir totalement mon écran ?

Que faire ?


----------



## COCO83 (19 Novembre 2010)

alinfou a dit:


> Chers amis
> 
> Il y a 3 jours, une ligne verticale magenta est apparue sur le bord de mon écran
> Je me suis dit.... ça va passer, petit défaut de pixels
> ...


Appel le 0805540003 explique calmement ton problème,mon imac G5 acheter en octobre 2005,j'ai appeller ce numéro lundi,ils m'ont changer l'écran à leur frais mercredi en SAV et récupérer ce vendredi tout marche niquel mais je vais le vendre car il parait que cela peu revenir,bon courage


----------



## ccciolll (15 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, je mets un coup de up à ce sujet, mais pas pour dire que j'ai mon imac dont l'écran déconne (j'ai toujours préféré des mac "tour" G3, G4, G5, macpro) mais parce que je regarde vaguement les annonces mac depuis un mois pour remplacer le G4 de ma mère.

Et j'ai vu une annonce pour un imac intel 17" à 100&#8364; pas loin de chez moi.
Ça m'a paru moins cher que ce qui sortait habituellement dans les annonces.
Donc j'ai comparé sur la france le prix de vente de ces machines, et c'est là que j'ai vu plusieurs annonces pour des mac avec des lignes sur l'écran.

Du coup ça m'a mis la puce à l'oreille, je me suis demandé si c'était pas un genre de panne fréquente, et BINGO ! apparemment c'était même un sujet bien chaud il y a 4/5 ans&#8230;

Bon, donc du coup, voilà ma question.

Aujourd'hui, avec le recul, est-ce qu'on saurait déterminer si un mac, avec son N° de série par exemple, est potentiellement affublé d'une de ces dalles malfoutues ?

Parce que, bon, si c'est pour acheter un truc qui va partir en vrille dans 2 mois, non merci. Même si on peut toujours brancher un écran dessus, je suppose, mais au prix d'un câble spécial, j'imagine.

Pour l'instant, ma politique de fuir le tout-en-un (que ce soit chez apple ou pour toute autre outil/électorménager) a été relativement payante, donc j'hésite a y déroger pour acheter cet imac, surtout maintenant que j'ai lu ce sujet et qqes autres de même tonneau.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Janvier 2014)

Malheureusement, non. Ni numéro de série ni marque de la dalle (des Philips ou des Samsung).

J'ai eu un 17" early 2006 qui fonctionne toujours et n'a pas connu ce problème. Il a été fabriqué en Chine dans les premières semaines de janvier, son numéro de série commence par W8602. W8 désigne une usine en Chine.

Ce que tu devrais essayer de savoir, c'est l'utilisation qu'en a eu le propriétaire. Si c'était un gamer, qui a donc beaucoup sollicité le GPU et la dalle, laisse tomber.

Maintenant, si la machine a tenu jusqu'ici, il est fort probable que le problème n'apparaîtra pas.

Autre gros point faible de ces iMacs : le superdrive.


----------



## ccciolll (17 Janvier 2014)

Bon, de toutes façons il est apparemment vendu (l'annonce a disparu).


----------

